

Warning about OpBeat: If you signed up for the free beta, prepare to be billed - bhouston

So I signed up to OpBeat to try it out during beta many months ago.  We ended up not using it.  We never entered in any credit card information as it was just a free beta.<p>But just today I got an invoice for $70 from OpBeat, and they have said by billing info is out of date (because I of course never entered any.)  They have started to charge Beta Users who didn&#x27;t explicitly close their accounts, whether or not you use it.<p>So be sure to close your accounts over at OpBeat if you don&#x27;t want to get charged.  I apparently already owe them $70 for just signing up for the beta, with no refunds according to their user agreement, you likely owe them something as well too if you signed up.
======
roncohen_
Hi Ben,

Our invoicing system is automatic. Sorry for the slow response over Christmas.

I'm deleting your account right now. Disregard the invoice.

Edit: For the record, we e-mailed you "Opbeat launching out of Beta (action
needed)" on 21st of Nov.

/Ron

~~~
bhouston
> Edit: For the record, we e-mailed you "Opbeat launching out of Beta (action
> needed)" on 21st of Nov.

You mean you emailed me to tell me you were going to automatically upgrade me
to a paying account unless I explicitly cancelled my account?

You know how many emails I get from services I signed up for and never used
again. No one else I've dealt with has tried to pull this type of crap.

Your terms of service did not state that this was possible -- that you
automatically upgrade accounts, from free to paying without explicit
permission.

